# طلب مساعده لمادة "تصميم التجارب" Design and Analysis of Experiments



## keboooh (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم.. شباب انا محتاج بحث في مادة "تصميم التجارب" Design and Analysis of Experiments و انا جديد في هذا المنتدى ف ياريت الي عنده بحث لا يبخل علينا و انشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناته و آسف على الإطاله عليكم


----------



## keboooh (25 مايو 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة في اقرب وقت و لا تبخلون على اخوكم


----------



## ageb (25 مايو 2010)

وحلاله من يجيب الدكتور رمضان هينا 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بتوفيق


----------



## ageb (5 يونيو 2010)

اذا بغيت مشروووع للجامعه ارسلك عادي


----------



## zul (11 أكتوبر 2010)

thnkss


----------



## Elheddeny (18 أكتوبر 2010)

What exactly are you looking for in a Design of Experiments (DOE)? Are you trying to plan a DOE, analyze the data, choose the design factors, etc.? .


----------



## engteo (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ياريت لو حد ينزللنا المشروع ياجماعة والله انا محتاج مشروع في هالمادة ومضغوط في الوقت


----------



## bad_man (13 مايو 2011)

شو بغيت بالضببببببببببط


----------

